# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield 4 [ operation metro ] on the roof glitch after last patch

## kdt070

hey my friends here is a new way to get out of operation metro after the last patch Good luck with it and have fun again ! :Wink:

----------

